# Feds Going Green



## PortlandRemodel (Apr 19, 2010)

The Federal Government announced they are investing in green energy fixtures and automatic shades. Errrrrrrr, no, we are investing in it!! Hopefully they can tell us if it works!

http://www.portlandhomeremodeling.com


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

PortlandRemodel said:


> The Federal Government announced they are investing in green energy fixtures and automatic shades. Errrrrrrr, no, we are investing in it!! Hopefully they can tell us if it works!
> 
> http://www.portlandhomeremodeling.com


Isn't it so wonderfull to be able to waste money on useless crap when you have an endless supply of someone else's money ot take and spend

Let's pray (opps, I guess that is not politically correct), that voters come out of their American Idol/reality show/moronic sitcom trance, and start paying attention to the precarious situation this country is rapidly desending into with a bunch of economic/foreign policy dimwits at the helm.


----------



## PortlandRemodel (Apr 19, 2010)

*Test*

The earth people have been taken over by corporation marketing. Hard to say if it's bad or good. But going green is now a moral imperative AND a reason to spend money you don't have. :laughing:
www.portlandhomeremodeling.com


----------

